

Why Aren't There B Batteries? - kldavis4
http://mentalfloss.com/article/12325/why-arent-there-b-batteries

======
ianbicking
Why must Mental Floss always tease with these under-informative articles?

Looking at Wikipedia, B batteries were 45 volts! No wonder they didn't sick
around.
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_(vacuum_tube)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_\(vacuum_tube\))

